# User name



## GaryHibbert (Dec 4, 2017)

How do I make changes to my user name??  It currently shows up as     garyhibbert.  I want to change it back to what it's supposed to be---GaryHibbert.
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Dec 5, 2017)

It shows the way you want it to me,cap G and cap H.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah but where do I go to find and change a user name     @bmudd
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Dec 5, 2017)

Not a clue Gary.Someone brought that up the other day but I didn't follow it or the answer wasn't posted.Send a note to bmudd or Jeff.Sorry


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks like somebody took pity on a techno dino and ficed it for me  
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks like somebody took pity on a techno dino and fixed it for me .
Thanks
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Dec 5, 2017)

Gary,I thought you double posted but I see what's up...you don't need to do that.You can click on edit in the lower left of the dialog box and fix or change anything you'd like.

Bill


----------



## Victor (Jan 8, 2018)

I would like to request that my user name be capitalized.
Will an administrator please change it from “victor” to “Victor”
It would be greatly appreciated. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 22, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Gary,I thought you double posted but I see what's up...you don't need to do that.You can click on edit in the lower left of the dialog box and fix or change anything you'd like.
> 
> Bill



Bill,

What dialog box are you referring to and where is this dialog box?

I too would like to correct my username to its original form (BandCollector)

Thanks,

John


----------



## motocrash (Jan 22, 2018)

John,I sent a PM but I believe the admin has to change your user/screen name.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 22, 2018)

motocrash said:


> John,I sent a PM but I believe the admin has to change your user/screen name.



Jeff already took care of it.  Apparently individuals can't do it on their own.


----------



## YoderGuy (Jun 20, 2019)

Is it still possible to change my username?
All my Traegers burned up in the Tubbs fire...
Now becoming a YoderGuy


----------

